# Eos Dashboard



## Smiley2017 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hello guys, can i change my dashboard language to english for Eos 2007 TDI using OBDeleven? Thank you for replying


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi ! Your dashboard with MFA+ ?


----------



## Smiley2017 (Jan 26, 2017)

nepcuk88 said:


> Hi ! Your dashboard with MFA+ ?


I think i have MFA but MFA+ i dont what its stand for? I shared a photo for my dashboard. Thank you











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

And which language is installed now? 

If I'm not mistaken, the language can only be selected on MFA +

On plain dashboard text is not displayed


----------



## Smiley2017 (Jan 26, 2017)

nepcuk88 said:


> And which language is installed now?
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, the language can only be selected on MFA +
> 
> On plain dashboard text is not displayed


Its in Italian Language, example i receive notification that left door open or seatbelt not on.... what do you think? may be there a hiding menue i am not aware of :/












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

oh, I see !
You can change those language with VCDS cable 12.12.0 for example
In 17 block - instrument cluster


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

But personally, I would change the dashboard to MFA +


With MFA + you can change various parameters, including the language immediately through the dashboard


----------



## Smiley2017 (Jan 26, 2017)

nepcuk88 said:


> oh, I see !
> You can change those language with VCDS cable 12.12.0 for example
> In 17 block - instrument cluster


Thank you very much will check if there is anyone around my area own VCDS 👍👍👍

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smiley2017 (Jan 26, 2017)

nepcuk88 said:


> But personally, I would change the dashboard to MFA +
> 
> 
> With MFA + you can change various parameters, including the language immediately through the dashboard


Do you know How much would it cost? to change the dashboard to the Multi Function one

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

Smiley2017 said:


> Thank you very much will check if there is anyone around my area own VCDS 👍👍👍
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


You are welcome !


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

Smiley2017 said:


> Do you How much would it cost? to change the dashboard to the Multi Function one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Find your regional vw service 
In Moscow the cluster will cost ~ 150-200$ + install. Install it you can yourself  or can istall it in service ~ + 50-70$


----------



## Smiley2017 (Jan 26, 2017)

nepcuk88 said:


> Find your regional vw service
> In Moscow the cluster will cost ~ 150-200$ + install. Install it you can yourself  or can istall it in service ~ + 50-70$


Big Thanks will check with VW service 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1Q0920874A-...378595?hash=item568169bf63:g:dxUAAOSw3ZRY9iVw


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

Smiley2017 said:


> Big Thanks will check with VW service
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

